# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam baru

## Syihabudin

Pagi suhu2..saya pemula..bikin kolam 2 x 5 x 0,6 pakai trickle filter 4 susun besar dan.tapi air masih keruh dan amis..beberapa ekor mati...apa perlu tambah uv filter ? Atau ada saran kain ? Terimakasih sebelumnya

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jorucel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

